# anomalic



## Cubanisima

¡Hola buenas noches!

Sigo con documentos de términos mineros y no he encontrado algo para anomalic  ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
Mil gracias!


----------



## Dlyons

Cubanisima said:


> ¡Hola buenas noches!
> 
> Sigo con documentos de términos mineros y no he encontrado algo para anomalic  ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
> Mil gracias!



It seems to be a variant of anomalous = anómalo.


----------



## Cubanisima

Thanks so much Dlyons, but then the word in English would show as you point:anomalous... There must be another mining term for it, nevertheless, I appreciate your help. Thank you again.


----------



## Dlyons

Cubanisima said:


> There must be another mining term for it, nevertheless, I appreciate your help. Thank you again.




I don't think so   It's not a word in standard English, and if you Google it you'll find it can be replaced by the standard word "anomalous" (in every case that I've looked anyway).

Seems to me it's (a fairly) common misuse by technically-oriented people.


----------



## Cubanisima

Thanks Dlyons, point well taken, and you are right, because I have only seen it in these reports. Thank you very much.


----------



## k-in-sc

Are you familiar with the Infomine Spanish-English mining dictionary?

http://www.infomine.com/dictionary/welcome.aspx

I notice that neither it nor Routledge lists "anomalic," only "anomalous."


----------



## Cubanisima

Hola buenas noches K-in-SC, muchas gracias por el enlace, lo guardaré como un tesoro porque seguido me llegan documentos del mismo ingeniero... Muchas gracias por sustentar la información de Dlyons. 
Un abrazo,


----------



## k-in-sc

You're welcome!
There's also this technical dictionary:
http://www.sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/index.htm

and you can also do searches this way:
http://books.google.com/books?q=español+ingles+anomalous&btnG=Search+Books

Good luck
y otro abrazo para tí


----------



## Cubanisima

¡WoW, Mil gracias chico! 
Many, many thanks!


----------



## k-in-sc

(Chica)
;-)

You're welcome!


----------

